# id for these please?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

can someone ID camotekid's p's .... she says they are spilos .... and someone just posted they were natts .. i just want to clarify this?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=15595


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Clearly P. Natt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Clearly P. Natt


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

You guys are all wrong,Thats a GOLDFISH......


----------

